
Ask HN: Is it legal to crawl/index YouTube? Does Google try to stop it? - blickentwapft
What’s Googles attitude to this?<p>Are you in their bad books if you crawl&#x2F;index YouTube?
======
dana321
They have a sitemap, so i reckon it would be ok but honestly it would be
better to use the youtube api.

[https://www.youtube.com/sitemaps/sitemap.xml](https://www.youtube.com/sitemaps/sitemap.xml)

------
Trias11
Nothing illegal about it.

They may have some opinionated terms of service but i don't think anyone
bother reading it besides their own lawyers

------
lol636363
It is legal but ToS may prohibit it.

------
bjourne
Depends on where you live.

